# CCW Gun



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

This winter I am going to go through the steps do get my CCW. I have a few handguns, but would like to pick one up just for concealed carry. I am think ing of peddling a few guns I have that I never use and will most likely have about $450 to play with. I was thinking Glock, anyone have advice?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

You will hear from Glock Lovers and Haters; must make your own decision.
I own 2 Glocks as well as Sig/HK/1911 plus revolvers.

My advice for CCW: pick a gun that is small enough to conceal easily, light enough to carry all day, and ultra reliable. IMHO Glocks are good carry guns because they always work the same way - no hammer cock/decock, no safety on/off, etc. They are flat and have little to snag on clothing, etc. [When I carry I ususally take the Sig P239 due to size.]

2nd decision is caliber; most popular today seem to be .40 / .45. You can get much smaller guns in .380 / 9mm; many swear by Kahr and Bersa especially for the $$$.

Don't forget to budget $75 - $150 for a quality holster and belt; without an excellent holster rig you will not want to carry the gun anyway. Plenty of good choices in leather or Kydex, be cautious of the inexpensive Kydex holsters [although some swear by them as well.] A good belt is critical for safe, comfortable, and effective CCW. Look for sturdy thick leather or reinforced [stiff] synthetic; a good CCW belt may look twice as thick as what you are used to. If it is soft and flexible it will NOT be a good carry belt. 

You can easily get a quality used Glock for the $$$ you are looking to spend, durability is usually not an issue with pre-owned Glocks but run 100-300 rds of practice ammo thru it before relying on it for CCW. For an extra $30 or so you can replace the recoil, striker, and magazine springs with new ones for insurance.

Let the flame wars start . . .


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

I have hammerless S&W 38 + P with the Crimson laser grips, Great little gun, that can fit into your jeans pocket. I think it was about $530 out the door, a little more than you want to spend, but the grips are worth it,. You can pull it out of your pocket and nothing will snag.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

No flames here...all good advice! Admittedtly, I'm not a big Glock fan, but it is not because they aren't good guns, they are! I like to reload practice rounds (would carry factory ammo) and the Glocks are not ideal to reload for. 

I suggest going to a shop where you can rent a few and shoot them....this will likely open your eyes to things you like and don't like. There are a few places on the east side of the state and one in GR where you can do this. Might be worth the drive for a day if they are not close.

You want something you will want to carry...no sense buing a CCW gun that you dread lugging around. And you want something utterly reliable.

I have Tuarus PT145 that is small and lightwieght, plus it holds a full 10 rounds of .45acp. It's accurate enough for the job, but the trigger is horrendous!! Reliability has been 100% over the first thousand rounds unless I use aftermarket magazines. I would not carry with anything but factory magazines in this gun. I bought some cheap pro mags for $14 a pop.....they work great for the first 7-8 rounds. (never need that many in a defensive situation most likely but, I have no confidence in those mags. 
Taurus has had some QC issues...get a good one and your fine, get a bad one, and they are a mess. I have three, all are great shooters and 100% reliable.
You think Glock will get some flames....Ha!, mention Taurus and everybody will forget about Glock! :lol: :lol: 

The Springfield line of XD guns are very nice...similar to the Glock but different grip angle and offers manual safeties. Grip angle can make a big difference in feel and your accuracy....hence the suggestion to shoot a few of everything before you purchase. 

I never thought of the belt issue, but that is good advice!! Even a 20-30oz gun can get heavy in a hurry if it's not hanging right or positioned correctly. 

For structly a CCW gun, I would also look at the ultralite revolvers that handle 38 +P loads or one that is chambered in .357. These guns can be hard to manage, so practice is important, and you can practive with mild .38 special loads. Many of these guns are easy to just slip into a pocket, they weigh in the 13oz -15oz range.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Rafters gun leather has a great quality holsters and inexpensive gun belts.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I have this in both the 9mm and the .40 love them!!!
At least try one out before buying something else.




*Caliber:* .40 S&W
*Capacity:* 9+1
*Barrel:* 3.01"
*Sights:* Dovetail front & rear (steel) 3-Dot
*Sight Radius: * 4.1" (fixed sight)
*Size: * 20.5 ozs., 6.26" overall length
*Trigger Pull: * 5.5 to 7.7 lbs. (USATM) action trigger system *Magazines:* 2 Stainless Steel 9 rd, easy glide magazines

*MSRP:* $514.00


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I am not trying to start any wars on which is better. I am not a newbie to guns and have shot most brands. I kind of have my little heart set on a 40 cal in perhaps a Glock, H&K, Springfield.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

I'm a small guy(5'8" 150lbs), so its not easy to conceal a big gun on me. I have a S&W 649 38Spl with formed grips and a shrouded hammer. Its simple and failsafe as they come. Its solid and steady in my hand. Its only 5 shots, but if you need shot six, something went way wrong several shots ago, and if your not hit yet, you're probably in the clear. Tauras makes a version of this gun with ported barrel and such for around $300. Remember when your choosing a carry gun that most self defense firefights happen something like 8 feet apart and are over in 5 seconds. You dont need huge firepower, you need something that can get out and get a bullet exiting the barrel fast...


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

My pick is a para carry 12.

I do not like glocks. Good gun but they just do not fit me.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I have this in both the 9mm and the .40 love them!!!
> At least try one out before buying something else.
> 
> 
> *MSRP:* $514.00


I second the Springfield XD in 9 or 40.
I don't have my CCW yet but the 4" XD will be what I CCW.
As stated, MSRP is 514 but they can be found for $419 - $429 almost anywhere.
Easiest semi-auto I've ever seen when it comes to field stripping and cleaning too.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I may look into those a little more. I have a Springfield 1911 that I can't complain about.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I may look into those a little more. I have a Springfield 1991 that I can't complain about.



Those XD's are good guns. Springfield doesn't build them though, they are exported from Croatia (or some eastern block country). They were available for cheap in this country for about two years before Springfield started importing them. They didn't sell well.....no one had herd of the company. Luckily Sprinfield picked up the line and ran with it. If you like your 1911 grip style, the XD will feel right at home. Check the Spingfield website to see if they have any special offeres for this gun. Awhile back they were giving away paddle holsters, ext. mags and maybe even ammo I think. Made for a sweet deal.


----------



## kcountry (Feb 7, 2003)

I have my CCW and carry a beretta 9000S what a great gun.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont overlook the SIGS. Have carried one of these for years.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Croatia eh?

That's good to know. But I guess H&K and Glock are foreign made, but hey, what has Croatia done for us lately?


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I carry a P239 Sig in .40 Caliber. However, in summer clothes I feel it is a little big. I am considering getting a KAHR 9MM for summer time as it is a good deal smaller. 

Personally, I am not a fan of Glocks for carry. I think it is a fine firearm but having to draw that gun under extreme stress seems troublesome due to the placement of the safety; seems problematic to me at least. Look at how many Cops shoot themselves in the leg each year; generally it is with a Glock and I don't think there is much doubt that the average Cop practices with his/her weapon more than the average CCW Holder. Just my .02


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Another thing you might want tom consider, is you get what you pay for. A lot of the lower priced guns are priced that way for a reason. If you want something that is "good enough" that is what you'll pay for, and thats what you'll get. Over the life of a gun, paying the extra for a higher quality gun isn't that much more.( say you pay 200 more now, if you keep the pistol say 10 years, works out to about 20 a year, or pennies a day).


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I carry the HK Compact in .40SW. Great gun. I have a SA 1911 that gets a little time on the belt but it is big, a full size auto and it is hard to cover up.

I am not a big Glock fan only because I don't like the way they look. Functionally they are perfect for CCW. Once you go through the class you will appreciate the simplicity of the Glock. Your finger and your brain become the safety and you will learn that one less thing going on after the draw makes life easier.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Glock model 27, .40 cal fits the bill most days, it is a natural choice since I have a Glock 22 .40 on my hip while working.... 

Coonan Cadet .357 (1911 size gun) in the winter months...


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Bwana said:


> I am considering getting a KAHR 9MM for summer time as it is a good deal smaller.


You and me both....I just gotta quit smoking before the boss will let me buy another gun that she feels I don't need....

Kahr now has the E line out which are a whole lot less expensive than the PM's, just not as light. Weight means something to me cuz my pants don't want to stay up anyway....


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

I realize that it might be out of your budget, but for the money, Wilson Combat makes an excellent CCW handgun. I personally carry the Wilson CQB (Close Quarters Combat in .45 ACP. Very smooth and accurate weapon, have never had any problems with jamming as it has fed everything I`ve put thru it flawlessly! Its ammo of choice is the Speer Gold Dot 230 gr. HP. Carries nice and you wouldnt need to double-tap should the need arise.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the input guys! I thought long and hard about it, went to the local shop with $ in hand, and ended up finding a sweet deal on a rifle. 

Talked myself into it and came to the conclusion that my full size Springfield 1911-A1 in .45 or Smith Model 10 in .38 spl will work for carry if I need to.

Just another day in the life of a gun nut. 

Thanks again.


----------

